# My second Fatty...Italian Fatty, with Pasta



## cheezeerider (Jul 20, 2010)

AH.  The never ending possibilities of the fattie. Looks good.


----------



## texansmoke (Jul 20, 2010)

The Fatties are definetly good & this one looks great!  I have a nephew who does a fatty using boneless, skinless chicken thighs, marinated in pineapple juice overnight, then seasoned with Tony Cacheres, stuffs them with smoked sausage, cuts the sausage to fit the chicken then slits the sausage, stuffs with jalapenos & pepper jack cheese, wraps in bacon & smokes them low & slow basting with pineapple juice......This has got to be my most favorite thing coming off a smoker!!!  This can also be done not using any peppers for those who don't like them.


----------



## baloo6969 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ummmm, sounds good tex!


----------



## texansmoke (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks baloo...they are AWESOME!!!


----------



## ddigitalpimp (Aug 6, 2010)

invite me over next time


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 6, 2010)

looks yummy! great looking pics!


----------

